# One Minute Skewb Tutorial



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2014)

[youtubehd]L_zEBcrZwDQ[/youtubehd]



Description said:


> This is intended for people with a knowledge of cubing already. You won't understand some of the terminology if you don't already cube.
> Disclaimer: You may need to pause or replay to actually learn



I think I learnt skewb in a minute or so at Worlds last year, so I think everyone should have the opportunity to do that rather than having to watch a 15 minute long video.

I might make some more videos in this series at some point


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2014)

cool, I can solve a Skewb now


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I think I learnt skewb in a minute or so at Worlds last year


It took me at least an hour at Euros 

Is this the normal way people solve Skewbs? I usually solve with the layer on D...


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 4, 2014)

I do layer on left. Just depends on how to execute the sledge/hedge.


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2014)

layer on right anyone? Oh wait


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ranzha (Sep 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> It took me at least an hour at Euros
> 
> Is this the normal way people solve Skewbs? I usually solve with the layer on D...



That's the angle I use for solving skewb. It's the one I teach as well.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2014)

Is this actually a reasonably fast method? I'm not a skewber but for years if I ever had to solve it I have used a very similar method (except I do centers before corners, sledge to swap U/F and R/L). If this can go sub-10 or so I might be convinced to buy one of these puzzles and give speedsolving it a shot.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 6, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Is this actually a reasonably fast method? I'm not a skewber but for years if I ever had to solve it I have used a very similar method (except I do centers before corners, sledge to swap U/F and R/L). If this can go sub-10 or so I might be convinced to buy one of these puzzles and give speedsolving it a shot.



Or you could just build Petrus


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 6, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Or you could just build Petrus



Just curious is your name brandon or ranzha?


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 6, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Is this actually a reasonably fast method? I'm not a skewber but for years if I ever had to solve it I have used a very similar method (except I do centers before corners, sledge to swap U/F and R/L). If this can go sub-10 or so I might be convinced to buy one of these puzzles and give speedsolving it a shot.



Yeah with the method in my vid (top center, top side, finish centers) you can probably get sub-8 with little practice and then if you learn H/Z perm sub-6.5ish.


----------



## kcl (Sep 6, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Is this actually a reasonably fast method? I'm not a skewber but for years if I ever had to solve it I have used a very similar method (except I do centers before corners, sledge to swap U/F and R/L). If this can go sub-10 or so I might be convinced to buy one of these puzzles and give speedsolving it a shot.



6.57 ao12 first try with the method in rami's video lol


----------



## rybaby (Sep 6, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Or you could just build Petrus



<3


----------

